# scrollbar ausblenden, aber dennoch scrollen können



## Loctus (20. Dezember 2004)

Also ich hab nen iframe, bei dem die Scrollbars ausgeblendet werden sollen, aber es soll dennoch möglich sein, mit dem Mausrad zu scrollen.

Ist das Möglich? Wenn ja, wie?


(Bei Firefox und Co funktioniert das ja bei scrolling="no", aber beim IE halt nicht)


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Dezember 2004)

Das sieht eigentlich eher schlecht aus

Du könntest folgenden Workaround testen:

Lasse die Angabe *scrolling="no"* weg.
Dafür "deaktiviere" die Scrollbars für die Nicht-IEs per CSS in dem Dokument innerhalb des iFrames:


```
body{overflow:hidden;}
```

im Anschluss an diesen <style>-Block packe folgendes Skript in den <head>:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
if(document.all&&!window.opera)
    {
    document.write('<style type="text/css">body{overflow:auto;}</style>');
    }
//-->
</script>
```

Damit wird für den IE die overflow-Eigenschaft mit neuem Wert belegt... die Scrollbars werden damit angezeigt.

Um sie jetzt wiederum zu verbergen, mache sie transparent(geht nur im IE).
Wie das genau geht, mit den transparenten Scrollbars, kannst du hier nachlesen.

Im Endeffekt sind die Scrollbars im IE also da(sie nehmen zumindest den entsprechenden Platz ein, man kann sie auch normal benutzen)... sie sind aber nicht zu sehen, weil sie transparent sind.


----------

